

How Much Progress Have Psychology and Psychiatry Really Made? A Freakonomics Quorum - robg
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/04/08/how-much-progress-have-psychology-and-psychiatry-really-made-a-freakonomics-quorum/

======
Alex3917
Great submission. The thoughts by Dan Ariely are especially insightful.

